
How to encrypt power transmission line? - stealthmodeclan
Is it possible to encrypt power line in such a way so that only the people who are authorized can use the power to light a bulb even if they&#x27;ve physical access to the line.
======
avian
Can you encrypt gasoline, so that only authorized people can burn it? This
question does not make sense. Electrical power is not information. It can’t be
encrypted.

You can have power switches that only switch on when a valid key is presented,
but with physical access you can always bypass a switch.

